# Point may 8



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Went to the point this morning for a little wahoo fishing. Wasn't the trip I was expecting after the sst image I studied the night before. We arrived at the point about 830 this morning to the sight of a huge rip pushing right along the 200 ft curve the one I was looking for. After a dead two hours to start off with I notice some birds working in the distance. A closer look reveals a school of 25-35# bft busting the water like its on fire. Needless to say I tried every trick I new to catch one but it just wasn't happening. I tried to drop my spread back way far that didn't work so then I tried the old drone spoon on 60 # flouro ridiculously far back by itself still nothing. I decided I would give it one last shot and run and gun them with chunks, still nothing! So I left the school after they went down somewhere just east of the squiggles. I started to work my way back to the point when I get the first sound of drag clicking all day. As I look back my buddy and I catch a glimpse of a 35# hoo 6 feet out of the water over the top of my right rigger bait. He lands and no clicker just a perfectly sliced ballyhoo right behind hook. So about 2 we decide its been a nice day but we have to put some meat in the box. Tried some jigging and bait fishing on some coops in 220ft nothing but 15# snapper. Final count 1 scamp 21".


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't want to ruin the fishery for every one, but after one trip of first hand trial and error the little mini spreader bars that MSViking turned everyone on to are pretty dang tough on blackfins. Best thing I've ever seen on the troll. Only problem is that when yellowfins are around you can't keep the blackfins off long enough to let a yellowfin find it.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I will have to give them a try. Thanks


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Not to derail but (as Rirchard said) The small flexible bars can be murder. When we come across an open water school or we are searching around a rig I always a a few of the small flexible bars out.


I tried to find a few pics of larger YF caught on the bars but this is all I could find. The bar in the pic is on the large size, but the same type










I buy all my super bars from here

http://bestofbiggame.com/SpreaderBars.html

Good luck!

Robert


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

MSViking said:


> Not to derail but (as Rirchard said) The small flexible bars can be murder. When we come across an open water school or we are searching around a rig I always a a few of the small flexible bars out.
> 
> 
> I tried to find a few pics of larger YF caught on the bars but this is all I could find. The bar in the pic is on the large size, but the same type
> ...


Which bar do you use? Where do you put it in your spread?
thanx for the info.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Scrugg, what was the water temp out that way. If the weather allows we plan on hitting that area on Saturday. It looks to be a bit warmer east of the squiggles.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the report a lot of folks tend to not want to bother with it when it's a unproductive trip but its good info and now you got the good tip on the spreader bars. I've got something similar in mind I hope to try out Friday or saturday if the seas allow


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

52fish said:


> Which bar do you use? Where do you put it in your spread?
> thanx for the info.


I am such a lure junkie that I own a zillion of all sizes ranging from the very small minnow size to the larger pro size. I prefer the larger ones as I believe it minimizes smaller blackfin, skipjack or bonita from jumping all over them (unless I am trying to catch them for bait). If the larger ones are not getting hit I will size down. I will place them all over the spread, but normally on the long rigger or shotgun. Tuna will hit them when nothing else will work (trolling that is)

Robert


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Scout800 said:


> Hey Scrugg, what was the water temp out that way. If the weather allows we plan on hitting that area on Saturday. It looks to be a bit warmer east of the squiggles.


I don't have a temp on my transducer however the night before I checked ripcharts and it was around 71-72. There was some warmer water south towards Madison and the wings but the seas didn't allow me to run the 52 miles to it.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Scruggspc said:


> I don't have a temp on my transducer however the night before I checked ripcharts and it was around 71-72. There was some warmer water south towards Madison and the wings but the seas didn't allow me to run the 52 miles to it.



Thanks for the report. Glad to hear you got some wahoo action. Any scattered grass?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Scout800 said:


> Thanks for the report. Glad to hear you got some wahoo action. Any scattered grass?


Scattered at best more foam and rips. Around the point anyway there should be some pads further west or southwest.


----------

